# Mount NWFS locally



## Cylis (May 25, 2015)

Before you ask, I have seen a few posts on boards across the internet where the OP posts that the hard drive containing the netware partition aka /dev/da0s2 = Netware partition and everyone says: well, to mount the netware share, connect to the server using.... I am in such a position. I have a Netware 3.1 hard drive with 2 partitions, DOS (that boots the Netware OS) and the Netware partition (Wherein the files are contained.) The problem here, is that attempting to start the Netware OS causes system panic due to the Y2K bug, so the Netware server is non-bootable. I have been told that FreeBSD 4 had the ability to mount locally a NWFS volume (Not a share), and that that functionality was removed in FreeBSD 5. I have also attempted to use various Linux distros (Trying to find Linux Kernel version 2.0 - 2.4 is very difficult) and the software that I have fails to compile. I will state that I don't want to have to pay for a MS Windows Solution. Does any one know of a way to recover the files from a Netware 3.1 (NWFS) volume by mounting it locally (Not a share).


----------



## wblock@ (May 25, 2015)

mount_nwfs was always for mounting a Netware filesystem from an existing server.  Something this old should be viewed as data recovery, so back up the original drive completely.  This is one of those instances where dd(1) is appropriate.

After that, I would try setting the system clock to 1999, then let the Netware server boot.  After that, use an old version of FreeBSD to mount the share and copy the files.


----------

